# Log in issues



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody else getting log in issues? I can stay logged in on my phone. But I can't login on my laptop once I've logged out. Plus everybody's avi pics have disappeared? @Lorian


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Thought it was my phone playing silly fuuks.


----------

